# My Youth Orchestra's performance. Any comments?



## pileofsticks

This Sunday, we had our last Masterworks concert for our Youth Orchestra. We did three pieces for orchestra, and three concertos.

I played principal bassoon.

Mozart - Overture to the Marriage of Figaro





Schubert - Unfinished Symphony (1st movement)





Dvorak - Symphony no. 8 in G Major (1st movement)


----------



## arpeggio

*Excellant*

Excellent. I have played all of these works and they were all a lot of fun. :tiphat:


----------

